# Neo Jukebox hookup to DSP radio?



## glankford (Mar 23, 2004)

I really like the Neo jukebox and would like to install it in my '99 540i/6 with DSP. I have looked around and this seems to be a better solution for me all around. I can use the FM modulator, but you lose fidelity when you convert to FM. I don't care if the steering wheel controls work, but I would like to fool the head unit into thinking there was a CD changer present so I could send the audio signal through the digital input in the trunk.

I know that anything can be done with enough time and money, but the question is how much?

Thanks,
Garrick


----------

